# 300ft drive



## MrLank (Sep 13, 2010)

Was referred to a potential customer but wanted some advice. They have a 300 foot 2 lane driveway. No sidewalk and a small walkway. I use an 8' western to push. Any idea on a fair price per clearing? Its a pretty easy job. I can just push up right side off to grass and then same on the way out. Thanks!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$40-50.00 per push.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Your probably going to make 3 passes on that to clear it all, plus push it back far enough to push more snow later in the year. 300 feet will take you like a minute per pass. You will have to figure travel time, and time to clear the walk. I wouldn't think it will take you more then about 20 minutes or so per push plus travel time if the drive is not on your current route. If you plug in your hourly numbers, then you should be able to price this pretty easily.


----------



## MrLank (Sep 13, 2010)

WIPensFan;1130603 said:


> $40-50.00 per push.


That's it? I charge that for some standard 3 car garages.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Go ahead and charge more if you want, how hard can it be to drive up and down a 300' drive and push snow to the side? The longer the drive, the easier it is sometimes. 

What do you think you should charge and why?


----------



## somervillelawn (Sep 24, 2009)

$40-$50 seems fair. Should take 20 minutes or so on a normal snowfall. I wouldnt be able to get anymore than that here, but maybe your region is different. Pricing varies alot in different parts of the country.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would be lucky to get that around here this season. I used to be able to get that kind of money, but the economy and the lowballers have taken over. I can't wait to get a big snowfall and watch the lowballer squirm when the equipment starts breaking.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a drive that is like that I charge 60 and it takes me about 20-30 min. They live a little ways away so its $15 for milage and $45 for the drive. Bare in mind I live in an area where everyone has a plow so I cant be in the $80-$100 range for resi's


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

You bid price will vary by the profit you need to make to cover expenses too. If you just bought a new fully loaded Diesel with a 9.5" Extreme-V Stainless blade and sander you are not going to charge the same amount as the guy down the block with a tired mid 70's gas job with a 7.5 blade and shoveling sand out the back. For me in my area $40-$50 is reasonable.


----------



## MrLank (Sep 13, 2010)

Well thanks for the help all. I ended up getting the bid at $55. Now if all this snow would stop going around us, things would be golden.


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd rather do a long straight drive over a resi three car drive. Easier to find a place to put the piles.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I had a hard time getting $35 for a 200' drive with a garage to back balde and a circular end plus another 50' of driveway, she said ' I was paying $25 two years ago and they increased it to $30 last year' I told her if she found a better price to take it.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope someone with high pricing comes into this also.

But 20-30 minutes is a lot of wear and tear on our equipment. 50-60 is what you should be making for your labor alone on that job. Then you throw in equipment replacement, insurance, etc.

I don't care if you are someone with a beater truck. No one should be expected to do something dirt cheap because they have a beater truck. Everyone has to have goals even if they aren't ones to take over the snow plowing industry. It would be considered ridiculous for these people to consider us to stay the lower class.


----------

